
A LoraWan Pager - foreverloop
https://hackaday.io/project/22038-the-lorawan-pager
======
bullen
I'm also working on this, but with a Zero and 240x240 color screen instead:
[http://radiomesh.org](http://radiomesh.org)

~~~
dang
You should make a Show HN post of that when you're ready! Email
hn@ycombinator.com when the time comes and we'll give you some tips. (Same
offer goes for any user.)

------
sturza
[http://snaponair.com/](http://snaponair.com/) apparently got hacked :\

